# Ostseedorsch: Fischer zahlen für verfehlte Landwirtschaftspolitik



## knutwuchtig (23. August 2019)

die death zones gibt es ja nicht seit gestern ! seit  den 70er  jahren!!!  kennt man sie und deren ursache ! seit über 10 jahren  beobachtet man ihre ausbreitung in den flachwasserzonen

man kann natürlich das problem an der gülle festmachen, greift dann aber thematisch zu kurz !
einfach weil zu der gülle noch jede menge agrar chemie gehört und auch die belasteten zuflüsse mit abwässern der städte und anrainern mitgezählt werden müssen !

hat man im westen wenigstens so getan als ob , hat man in den baltischen ländern einfach rigoros laufen lassen .

gewässerschutz war und ist bisher immer eine kosten-nutzen frage gewesen . und immer zugunsten derer , die gerne kosten vermieden  haben


statt dessen hat man fleißig weiter mit schleppnetzen den grund abgehobelt und quoten durch beschiss überschritten 
und im flachwasser bereich die gammelfischerei forciert

besonders hilfreich war das auch nicht

will man jetz den schuldigen ermitteln , müsste man sich mit gestreckten zeigefinger im kreis drehen

https://www.io-warnemuende.de/focus...led-map-material-based-on-long-term-data.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2019)

Was hat der grundsätzliche Denkansatz mit den 70er Jahren zu tun?

Gedüngt wurde früher auch schon und sogar noch unbedachter als man es heute praktiziert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. August 2019)

Das Todeszonen aufgrund der Topographie ein natürliches Element der Ostsee sind ist ein Sache, das diese sich aber ausdehnen und durch aneroben Abbau  von Biomasse, vermehrt Schwefelwasserstoff ansammelt, ist durchaus zu kritisieren und daran sollte man arbeiten, zumal wenn sich die Temperaturverhältnisse in der Ostsee weiter verschieben und der Sauerstoffgehalt demzufolge weiter zurück geht.


----------



## Andal (23. August 2019)

Unter den Meeren dieser Welt ist die Ostsee, bei allem Respekt, nur ein Kleingewässer. Aber ein hochsensibles Kleingewässer, in dem, wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, neun Nationalstaaten herumhuren, einleiten und was weiss ich noch alles schändliche treiben. Die Nationen, die sorglos drauf herumschippern nicht mitgezählt. Was darf man da bitte von den Fischbeständen erwarten?

Wenn ein Großunternehmen mal eben 5.000 Arbeitsplätze abwickelt ist es eine Randnotiz. Wenn es ein paar Fischern an den Sack geht, dann wird das nahende Armageddon prophezeit. Entweder will man dieses Meer(chen) wirklich schützen und bewahren, dann alle, oder man lässt es einfach bleiben und benimmt sich, wie des Fuggers Hund!


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. August 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Was hat der grundsätzliche Denkansatz mit den 70er Jahren zu tun?
> 
> Gedüngt wurde früher auch schon und sogar noch unbedachter als man es heute praktiziert.



das ist halt kein ach so neues thema !
hat die ganzen jahre nur keinen interessiert


früher war mehr ! ..ist kein argument, weil das ganze kumulativ ist 
was jetzt passiert ist sozusagen die kirsche auf der dicken fetten torte


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. August 2019)

Natürlich ist das kein neues Thema und natürlich handelt es sich um einen kumulativen Prozess,  aber das ändert nichts an der Bedeutung des Problems und an der Notwendigkeit auch hier das Verhalten zu ändern.

Um bei deinem Bild zu bleiben. Wer sich in den letzten Jahrzehnten eine  fetten Arsch angefressen hat, wird seine Figur nicht verbessern,  wenn er weiterhin zentnerweise gezuckerte Kirschen frisst.

Nur weil es mehrere Ansatzpunkte für Verbesserungen gibt, bringt es nichts, immer nur einzelne  wieder und wieder zu kritisieren, es muss das gesamte Problem angegangen werden.

Das soll Fischereimethoden und Mengen nicht verharmlosen,  aber so lange das Biotop in Ordnung war konnten auch aus heutiger Sicht immense Mengen entnommen werden. Heute ist die Ostsee ein vor dem Kollaps stehendes Biotop.

Und da sind Düngung, Temperaturanstieg  bedeutende Aspekte,  die wahrscheinlich sogar bedrohlicher sind, als jahrzehntelanger Raubbau.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. August 2019)

das ist ja das perfide !

die eutrophierung hat ja am anfang für mehr nahrung und ergo für mehr fisch gesorgt !
wo das letztendlich hinführt , wenn man einfach mal so laufen lässt ,war vielen entscheidern längst bekannt .!

weil , auch wenn man jetzt geeignete schritte einleiten würde , würde der regenerierungs prozess mehr als 20 jahre dauern
(faulschlamm und detritus müssten sich erst einmal mineralisieren bzw mit sediment abgedeckt werden ,ausgasungsprozess müsste unterbunden werden )

aber wir kümmern uns ja noch nicht einmal um den 2. weltkriegsdreck in der ostsee !!!

man schiebt die probleme einfach auf die nächste generation !
wir wollten ja , aber konnten nicht !
mea culpa ,mea maxima culpa !
aber im kleinen mädchen mit zöpfen bashing waren wir ganz groß !


----------



## Salmonidenangler (24. August 2019)

Toll, die Ostsee ist überdüngt, und im Starnberger- und Bodensee nimmt die Zahl der Renken ab, weil das Wasser zu "sauber" ist. Verkehrte Welt


----------



## Laichzeit (24. August 2019)

Die Nährstoffreduktion in unseren süddeutschen Seen zeigt sehr deutlich, dass man die Zeit nicht einfach zurück drehen kann. Die Konzentrationen sind zwar wieder fast wie vor hundert Jahren, aber die Gewässer sind durch steigende Temperaturen, neu eingewanderte Arten, Verbauung, andere Befischung ect. radikal anders als zuvor. Insgesamt ist der Erfolg eher durchwachsen und zwischen den Gewässern sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem wen man fragt. So wird das bestimmt auch bei der Ostsee ablaufen. Man kann zwar einigermaßen genau vorhersagen, dass bei Belastung x und Temperatur y wieder genug Sauerstoff vorhanden sein könnte, ob die alt angestammten Arten jedoch wieder zurückkehren, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## torstenhtr (24. August 2019)

Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie missbraucht das Thema Ostdorsch für ihre Agrarpolitik. 

Denn rein objektiv sind in den letzten 30 Jahren die Nährstoffeinträge in die Ostsee stark gesunken, siehe [1] auf S. 5. Witzigerweise korreliert das Hoch der Dorsch-Population mit den größten Nährstoffeinträgen.

Die Problematik ist eher die sinkende Frequenz an Salzwassereinströmungen in die Ostsee sowie diverser anderer Umweltfaktoren, wie der starke Anstieg der Kegelrobbenpopulation, Industrie-(Gammel-) Fischerei etc. pp. - das blendet der WWF hier schön aus.

--

[1] https://www.ices.dk/sites/pub/Publi...2018/BalticSeaEcoregion_EcosystemOverview.pdf


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. August 2019)

ja die schützer ! die sind die ursache allen übels ,ja nee is klar 

und die kegelrobben !
seit dem man kein lampenöl mehr aus ihnen macht und im winter auffuttert ,erdreisten sich die biester ihren angestammten lebensraum wieder zu besetzen!
nicht die computergesteuerten fangflotten sind schuld am niedergang der fischpopulation !
es waren ein paar robben ! die  bei überpopulation regelmäßig an seuchen eingehen ! die waren es ! ..und die schützer !!

und die bild leserreporter waren als erster zur stelle

den regelkreis der eutrophierung  von düngung algenwachstum und verstoffwechselung und dessen rückstände von detritus bis zur mineralisierung  sollte man schon drauf haben ,auch wenn die fischereiprüfung ein wenig her ist !
https://www.abiweb.de/biologie-oeko...serguete/phosphatfalle-und-ueberduengung.html



ach nee faulschlamm und schwefelige gase wird ja von den schützer eimerweise reingekippt !
die fischerei lässt deswegen jährlich ein paar kilometer netze frei treiben um das wieder einzufangen.
ein wenig senfgas ,phosphor oder sprengstoff vom schickelgrubers irren amoklauf  hätten sie schon noch rausholen können.
hat aber warscheinlich wegen der dürftigen EU alimentierung nicht gereicht .


nebenbei hat man ja auch noch variablen wie wind bzw sauerstoffeintragung ,jahreszeiten,salzgehalt,stellenweise aussüßung  pipapo

https://www.regierung-mv.de/Landesr.../Meeresumweltschutz/Eutrophierung-der-Ostsee/

das waren garantiert die schützer !das übel der christlichen seefahrt

https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/33671950.pdf


----------



## torstenhtr (24. August 2019)

Ein fast 30 Jahre alter Artikel .. 

Zum Nährstoffeintrag siehe auch Umweltbundesamt [1]:

"[..] Doch es gibt Lichtblicke: Zwischen den Jahren 1985 bis 2005 sanken die Nährstoffeinträge in die Oberflächengewässer im deutschen Einzugsgebiet der Ostsee: Die Phosphoreinträge gingen um 76 und die Stickstofffeinträge um 50 Prozent (%) zurück [..]"

Bzw. entsprechende Passage im ICES-Überblick (siehe oben).

Zu den Ursachen des schlechten Dorschbestands siehe [2], hier werden natürlich auch Kegelrobben als Ursache gesehen:

"i)Poor oxygen conditions that can affect cod directly by altering metabolism and indirectly from a shortage of benthic prey, while also affecting the survival of offspring, 
ii)Low availability of fish prey in the main distribution area of cod. This is because sprat and herring are more northerly distributed in recent years and are overlapping less with the distribution of the cod stock, 
iii)High levels of parasite infestations; *this is related to an increased abundance of grey seals"*

Ursache i) ist vor allem auch auf den Rückgang der Salzwassereinströmungen zurückzuführen, das wird selbst im obigen Link vom Leibnitz Institut so beschrieben.

..

[1] https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/wasser/ostsee/eutrophierung-der-ostsee#textpart-2
[2] http://ices.dk/sites/pub/Publication Reports/Advice/2019/2019/cod.27.24-32.pdf


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ein fast 30 Jahre alter Artikel ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jep hab ich extra rausgesucht , damit man sieht das es kein neues problem ist und man da schon eine ganze weile und ohne nennenswerten erfolg rumdoktert


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. August 2019)

Ich finde dies ganze wenn es denn nicht so Traurig wäre schon Lustig .Das Problem der Todeszonen ist ja kein neues ,aber ist den bewiesen das nur die Nährstoffeinträge schuldig sind.Für mich liest sich das wieder so ,ein Schuldiger steht am Pranger und alle anderen haben Saubere Hände.

Die Natur macht einfach nicht das was der Mensch sich wünscht und Erträumt ,welch ein Frevel.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2019)

@knutwuchtig, 
"den regelkreis der eutrophierung von düngung algenwachstum und verstoffwechselung und dessen rückstände von detritus bis zur mineralisierung sollte man schon drauf haben ,auch wenn die fischereiprüfung ein wenig her ist !"

das ist schon richtig, nur in der Fischerprüfung wird das garantiert nicht gelehrt.


----------



## hans albers (25. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie
> 
> 
> --




och nee...
bitte nicht wieder diese altbackene formulierung.

ich dachte, das anglerboard
wäre über solche pauschalisierungen drüber weg.




und klar,
die darauf  aufmerksam machen sind dann auch gleich schuld am zustand der ostsee..
heiliger strohsack !


----------



## Ganerc (25. August 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> und klar,
> die darauf  aufmerksam machen sind dann auch gleich schuld am zustand der ostsee..
> heiliger strohsack !


Wer behauptet das wo?


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @knutwuchtig,
> "den regelkreis der eutrophierung von düngung algenwachstum und verstoffwechselung und dessen rückstände von detritus bis zur mineralisierung sollte man schon drauf haben ,auch wenn die fischereiprüfung ein wenig her ist !"
> 
> das ist schon richtig, nur in der Fischerprüfung wird das garantiert nicht gelehrt.



doch ! evtl nicht mehr heute , aber das hatten wir in den grundzügen damals gelernt !
nährstoffkreislauf und die negativen folgen von eutrophierung
entstehung von sprungschichten ,sauerstoffverteilung in den jahreszeiten ,ursachen von verbuttung .altersbestimmung durch otholithen,
entname von wasserproben ,erkennung der verschiedenen fischkrankheiten usw ,usw ,
einiges ,wie zb den co2 regelkreis und den nährstoffkreislauf kannte man noch aus dem bio unterricht .das wurde nur noch verfeinert

alles ohne online medien !
lesen ,zuhören, und ab und zu konstruktive diskussion
ich staune immer wieder ,was jungangler heute NICHT ! wissen
und das obwohl das gesammlte wissen der menscheit aus einem telefon gezaubert werden kann !!


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> doch ! evtl nicht mehr heute , aber das hatten wir in den grundzügen damals gelernt !
> nährstoffkreislauf und die negativen folgen von eutrophierung
> entstehung von sprungschichten ,sauerstoffverteilung in den jahreszeiten ,ursachen von verbuttung .altersbestimmung durch otholithen,
> entname von wasserproben ,erkennung der verschiedenen fischkrankheiten usw ,usw ,
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. August 2019)

Gibt es irgendwas,  was vollständig erforscht ist? Zumal solch komplexe Systeme auch Veränderungen unterliegen.

Der Eintrag von Nährstoffen der Landwirtschaft  ist durchaus ein kritischer Aspekt,  der Eintrag von Nährstoffen über die Luft in Form von CO2, da ist es wieder, oder Stickstoff, das zwar den Großteil unserer Atmosphäre bildet und somit zunächst harmlos erscheint,  aber in den Formen, in denen es als Abgas von uns emittiert wird, als Dünger zur Verfügung steht und somit zur Eutrophierung beiträgt.

Da auch bei diesem Thema gern auf die kollektive Verantwortung aller Anreinerstaaten hingewiesen wird, ist interessant festzustellen, das unsere Nachbarn im Norden und auch Deutschland  einen deutlich erhöhten Eintrag zu verantworten haben, wenn man die in dem Dokument beinhaltete Grafik ansieht. Denn trotz sporadischen Austausch mit Nordseewasser weißen die Küsten Dänemarks und auch Schleswig-Holstein stark erhöhte Werte auf.

Werte, wie man sie sonst nur noch in den Tiefenlagen des bornholmer Beckens findet, oder in den nördlichsten Ausläufern.

Die Quintessenz scheint deutlich, intensive Landwirtschaft und hohe Bevölkerungzahlen verstärken die Eutrophierung und beeinträchtigen Artenvielfalt und auch unsere Dorsche.


----------



## Deep Down (25. August 2019)

Kaffeesatzleserei um nun die Landwirtschaft als nächsten Gegener auszulöschen!


----------



## torstenhtr (25. August 2019)

> Ökologie, hier speziell Gewässerökologie ist ein sehr kompliziertes Thema und längst nicht vollständig erforscht.
> Das heutige Wissen über den von Dir beschriebenen Regelkreis basiert fast ausschließlich auf Erkenntnissen, die im Süßwasser gewonnen wurden,
> Diese 1 zu 1 auf die Ostsee zu übertragen , funktioniert nicht so einfach.



Exakt, hast du sehr gut beschrieben.

Ich habe den Begriff "spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie" ganz bewusst verwendet, weil er gerade in Bezug auf den WWF sehr gut passt. Es gibt zu dieser Thematik einen Spiegel-Artikel, durchaus lesenswert zur Meinungsbildung [1]. Wer von dieser NGO (bzw. ähnlichen wie BUND, Nabu) objektive Berichterstattung erwartet, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. Wie ich schon schrieb, nutzt der WWF das Thema Dorsch für seine Agrarpolitik, andere Faktoren werden einfach ausgeblendet.

Sauerstoffarme Zonen in der Ostsee gab es auch in den 80er Jahren (goldene Zeiten des Dorschfangs), nach aktuellen Erkenntnissen begann die Eutrophierung bereits Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts, siehe [2]. Übrigens erkennt die Wissenschaft durchaus die Bemühungen in den letzten Jahrzehnten an:

"[..] „Die gute Nachricht ist, dass einige Ostsee-Anrainerstaaten bereits signifikante Schritte hin zu einer Reduktion des Nährstoffeintrags unternommen haben“, so der Forscher. [..]"



> Die Quintessenz scheint deutlich, intensive Landwirtschaft und hohe Bevölkerungzahlen verstärken die Eutrophierung



.. ist schlicht falsch, Nährstoffeintrag ist deutlich rückläufig.

--

[1] WWF:  Kumpel der Konzerne, https://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-85913035.html
[2] https://www.scinexx.de/news/geowissen/ostsee-beispielloser-sauerstoffschwund/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. August 2019)

Sich zu freuen, dass der Eintrag stark rückläufig sei ist bei einem System,  in dem nichts abhanden kommt und vor allem seit Jahrzehnten deutlich zu viel vorhanden ist, ist schon recht oberflächlich und leicht zu Befriedigung. 

Die von mir genannte Quelle war von dem  durch Schützer unterwandertem Umweltbundesamt.

Wer glaubt, es würde reichen, bei dramatischer Überschuldung nur weniger neue Schulden zu machen, wäre ein Fall für Peter Zwegat.


----------



## hans albers (25. August 2019)

> dem durch Schützer unterwandertem Umweltbundesamt.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. August 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> .. ist schlicht falsch, Nährstoffeintrag ist deutlich rückläufig.



Manchmal ist rückläufig eben nicht genug. Dem geringeren Eintrag wirkt das Ostsee-interne Recycling der Nährstoffe entgegen und das ist um so stärker, je sauerstoffärmer (Temperatur, Salzwassereinströme) die Ostsee ist. Für die Bindung von Phosphat im Sediment braucht es Sauerstoff. Wenn das nicht mehr so gut funktioniert, bekomme ich von weniger externen Nährstoffen mehr Eutrophierung, da sie länger für Algenwachstum verfügbar sind.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2019)

Auch wenn der Nährstoffeintrag heute leicht rückläufig ist.
Das was jetzt da ist, ist quasi die Ernte aus Einträgen, die Jahrzehnte zurückliegen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Manchmal ist rückläufig eben nicht genug. Dem geringeren Eintrag wirkt das Ostsee-interne Recycling der Nährstoffe entgegen und das ist um so stärker, je sauerstoffärmer (Temperatur, Salzwassereinströme) die Ostsee ist. Für die Bindung von Phosphat im Sediment braucht es Sauerstoff. Wenn das nicht mehr so gut funktioniert, bekomme ich von weniger externen Nährstoffen mehr Eutrophierung, da sie länger für Algenwachstum verfügbar sind.



und das wiederum bedeutet noch weniger Sauerstoff. Ein Teufelskreis entsteht. Es bilden sich Faulgase (die sogenannten Todeszonen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. August 2019)

Diese Broschüre des Landes Schleswig-Holstein  gibt Auskunft über die Wasserwerte,  etwas runter scrollen und man findet Karten über die Fliesgewässer, das bestätigt meine Ausführungen und es sieht nicht im geringsten so aus, wie von torstenhtr geschrieben.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw04LZuGCYASzp6SEyoKFAnk


----------



## torstenhtr (25. August 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Nährstoffeintrag heute leicht rückläufig ist.
> Das was jetzt da ist, ist quasi die Ernte aus Einträgen, die Jahrzehnte zurückliegen.



Stark, nicht leicht, siehe wie schon zitiert das Umweltbundesamt,
"[..] Zwischen den Jahren 1985 bis 2005 sanken die Nährstoffeinträge in die Oberflächengewässer im deutschen Einzugsgebiet der Ostsee: Die Phosphoreinträge gingen um *76* und die Stickstofffeinträge um *50 Prozent * (%) zurück. [..]".

Natürlich wird der Rückbau der Fehler der Vergangenheit Jahrzehnte brauchen, ist aber auf die aktuelle Agrarsituation nicht zwangsläufig anwendbar, daher entsprechende Kritik.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. August 2019)

Nun Thorsten, ich stimme Dir ja teilweise zu, es ist nur falsch und zweckundienlich, die Landwirtschaft alleine dafür verantwortlich zu machen.
denn die Ursachen für die heutigen Probleme liegen teils Jahrzehnte zurück und damals waren längst nicht nur die Bauern am Eintrag beteiligt, sondern ganz besonders auch Industrie und kommunale Kläranlagen, bzw ungeklärte urbane Abwässer.
Die heutigen Probleme sind die Ernte aus dieser Saat.


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. August 2019)

Und was bei der Ostsee für mich noch erschwerend hinzu kommt ist die grösse des Gewässers und der nur ab und an ausreichende Wasseraustausch.Das erschwert die natürliche Regeneration.


----------



## torstenhtr (25. August 2019)

Ich beziehe mich auf den WWF-Artikel und hier wird eben nicht zwischen aktueller Politik und Fehler der Vergangenheit differenziert sowie andere Faktoren werden unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, deswegen ist der in meinen Augen tendenziös, bzw. wie Deep Down schreibt:



> Kaffeesatzleserei um nun die Landwirtschaft als nächsten Gegener auszulöschen!


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. August 2019)

die kritik des WWF dessen meinung ich jetzt nicht wirklich hochhalte, zielt im bezug auf die landwirtschaft auf die immer effektiver gestalteten intensiv mast .  Dänemark , NRW und Niedersachsen sorgen an der stelle für ein erhöhten gülleeintrag.

das ganze wird einerseits beim stickstoff und phosphat eintrag von der EU reglementiert, andersherum durch prämien gestützt .

angesichts der ausrichtung auf gewinnmaximierung , ist die umkehr von extensiv tierhaltung auf intensive massentierhaltung ohne komplettes umdenken  zur zeit nicht machbar . die ökologischen folgen sind an der stelle in modellen hochrechenbar .

agrarlobbyisten in verbindung mit den argrarchemie konzernen ist eine ungute allianz  !

mit ein wenig polemik und hetze wird versucht kritikern das wasser abzugraben .
positiv besetzte wörter wie schutz werden durch gezielte polemik ins negative verkehrt !
man muß einen unbescholtenen pastor nur offt genug kinderschänder nennen , um ihn gesellschaftlich auf 0 zu stellen .!
so kann man ganz praktisch die verschiedenen interessensgruppen gegeneinander ausspielen !



https://www.topagrar.com/panorama/n...ie-und-agrarlobby-durchregieren-11528063.html


----------



## torstenhtr (25. August 2019)

Hatten wir schon einmal. Fakten dazu sind u.a. auch im Nitratbericht 2016 nachzulesen [1]. Die Mehrzahl der Messstellen zeigt einen klar positiven Trend, also rückläufige Konzentrationen von Nitrat/Phosphor. Punktuell kann es sicher Problematiken geben, entspricht nicht dem Allgemeintrend. Ich denke viele Angler nehmen auch wahr, das Gewässer immer klarer werden. Die Auswirkungen der verschärften Düngerichtlinie sind dort noch nicht enthalten.

--

[1] https://www.bmu.de/fileadmin/Daten_BMU/Download_PDF/Binnengewaesser/nitratbericht_2016_bf.pdf


----------



## Mike- (26. August 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Nährstoffreduktion in unseren süddeutschen Seen zeigt sehr deutlich, dass man die Zeit nicht einfach zurück drehen kann. Die Konzentrationen sind zwar wieder fast wie vor hundert Jahren, aber die Gewässer sind durch steigende Temperaturen, neu eingewanderte Arten, Verbauung, andere Befischung ect. radikal anders als zuvor. Insgesamt ist der Erfolg eher durchwachsen und zwischen den Gewässern sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem wen man fragt.



Hier kannst du von den Anglern und anderen die vom Wasser leben fragen wenn du willst, der Bodensee wird zu tode gefiltert und zu viel Phosphat entnommen. Wir haben teilweise Phosphatwerte unter 1,5mg. Seit wenigen Jahren tut sich ein neues Problem auf, die Wasserschichten vermischen sich nicht mehr richtig und der See blüht nicht mehr, sprich die Algenblüte bleibt aus...

Die Fangzahlen stagnieren von Jahr zu Jahr. 1997 waren es noch 1219 Tonnen Fisch, 2016 nur noch 289 Tonnen, jedem Bodensee Berufsfischer fehlen ca 50% Fisch um zu überleben, noch können sie das mit Zweitjobs ausgleichen, die Frage ist wie lange. die letzten 2-3 Jahre hat man bemerkt das die Felchen kleiner bleiben als sonst üblich. Noch ein Tick kleiner und man kann sie nicht mehr verkaufen.

Kormoran und Kollegen fressen im Jahr 200-260 Tonnen Fisch, das einzige Rädchen wo man aktuell drehen könnte.

Außerdem tut sich ein fremder Fisch auf, der Stichling. Er steht in Nahrungskonkurenz zum Felchen, er frisst andere Brut und laut aktuellen Daten sind 95% der Fische im Freiwasser Stichlinge, 20% der Fisch Biomasse im See sind Stichlinge...

Das Umweltministerium und die Grünen lehnen eine Phosphaterhöhung strikt ab. Ein Sprecher meinte vor 2 Jahren: Der natürliche Zustand des Bodensees ist der eines Alpensees. Eine Fischfauna, die diesem natürlichen Zustand entspricht, findet auch Nahrung. Ziel sei es, das Gewässer mit typischen Tier- und Pflanzenarten zu erhalten. Der Bodensee sei kein Acker, der zur Erzeugung möglichst vieler Fische da sei, lol...

So ist es wenn Leute das Sagen haben die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben. In den 70er Jahren ist der Bodensee vor Dreck fast umgekippt und jetzt haben wir das andere Extrem.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Barschfänge nächsten Monat sind, ich glaube ab September darf man den Hafen bei mir ums Eck beangeln.


Edit: Zum Gülleeintrag um die Ostsee herum, wieso haben wir das Problem in Ba-Wü nicht? Das wurde doch streng geregelt oder hat man das nur um den Bodensee herum reglementiert das Bauern Ihre Gülle nicht mehr in Wassernähe ausfahren dürfen? Die müssen glaub XY Meter von Bächen und Flüssen weg bleiben und dürfen auch nicht mehr willenlos alles abkippen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. August 2019)

Das Problem scheint seit Jahren der Stichling zu sein. 

Haben die Grünen oder das Umweltministerium mit dessen Vermehrung zu tun.


----------



## Laichzeit (26. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Hier kannst du von den Anglern und anderen die vom Wasser leben fragen wenn du willst, der Bodensee wird zu tode gefiltert und zu viel Phosphat entnommen. Wir haben teilweise Phosphatwerte unter 1,5mg. Seit wenigen Jahren tut sich ein neues Problem auf, die Wasserschichten vermischen sich nicht mehr richtig und der See blüht nicht mehr, sprich die Algenblüte bleibt aus...


Der Bodensee liegt seit ca. 15 Jahren mehr oder weniger stabil bei ungefähr 200% des natürlichen Phosphateintrags, was in dem Zeitraum 6-8 mg pro Kubikmeter entspricht. Übrigens genau entgegen dem Fischertrag seit 2009 leicht angestiegen.


----------



## Deep Down (26. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> .......
> 
> Das Umweltministerium und die Grünen lehnen eine Phosphaterhöhung strikt ab. Ein Sprecher meinte vor 2 Jahren: *Der natürliche Zustand des Bodensees ist der eines Alpensees*. Eine Fischfauna, die diesem *natürlichen Zustand *entspricht, findet auch Nahrung. Ziel sei es, das Gewässer mit* typischen* Tier- und Pflanzenarten zu erhalten. Der Bodensee sei kein Acker, der zur Erzeugung möglichst vieler Fische da sei, lol...
> 
> ...



Und welcher natürliche Ist-Zustand soll das sein? 
Da wär ich ja mal gespannt, wie der bestimmt werden soll? 

Der See steht gesichert seit mindestens 4000 v.Chr unter dem Einfluss des Menschen und der Wasserstand war deutlich niedriger und sicher herrschten andere klimatische Verhätnisse. Das gilt auch für andere Alpenseen. Also, was soll der natürliche Zustand sein?


----------



## Laichzeit (26. August 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Und welcher natürliche Ist-Zustand soll das sein?
> Da wär ich ja mal gespannt, wie der bestimmt werden soll?


Es wird ein naturnaher Zustand angestrebt, der bei Werten wie in den 1950er Jahren schon erreicht ist.


----------



## Nidderauer (26. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> den regelkreis der eutrophierung  von düngung algenwachstum und verstoffwechselung und dessen rückstände von detritus bis zur mineralisierung  sollte man schon drauf haben ,auch wenn die fischereiprüfung ein wenig her ist !



Das grundsätzliche Problem ist, dass nicht mehr die richtigen Algen in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden sind. Und das sind die überwiegend grünen Schwebealgen, auch als Phytoplankton bekannt. Weil diese Algen grün sind, verstoffwechseln sie CO2, indem sie den enthaltenen Kohlenstoff C in Pflanzenmasse umsetzen, während der Sauerstoff freigesetzt wird. Und dieser Sauerstoff ist überlebenswichtig für jedes Biotop!

Und genau hier muss man die tatsächliche Ursache suchen. Wenn trotz ausreichend Nährstoffen kein Sauerstoff im Gewässer ist, dann muss man einfach mal auf Unkrautvernichter, wie z.B. Glyphosat testen. Diese führen schon in geringen Mengen dazu, dass überhaupt keine grünen Schwebealgen mehr wachsen, bzw. nach der Entwicklung sofort absterben und am Gewässergrund für Unmengen sauerstoffzehrenden Faulschlamm sorgen. Liegt diese giftige Masse erstmal auf dem Gewässergrund, wird eine Bildung von Grünalgen im Gewässer massiv behindert, Todeszonen weiten sich massiv aus, Blaualgen (Cyanobakterien) breiten sich aus, Zooplankton findet nicht ausreichend Nahrung, Fische keine Fischnährtiere, Gifte im Gewässer werden nicht abgebaut und konzentrieren sich, die Verdauungsapparate der Fische sind geschädigt, Endo-Parasiten vermehren sich massiv,.......

Im Grunde genommen spitzt sich die Situation seit etwa 10 Jahren massiv zu. Damals kam man auf die Idee, die Getreideernte mittels Glyphosat zum Abreifen zu bringen, damit die Ernte planbar und nicht mehr witterungsabhängig ist. Das ist vor allem für die großen Agrarkonzerne (sehr große Flächen mit einem Minimum an Manpower zu bewirtschaften) überlebenswichtig. Dazu wird das Getreide weniger pilzanfällig bei der Lagerung.

Dieses "Management" bringt immer mehr Gewässer an ihre Grenzen, vor allem wenn größere Einleitungen menschlicher Zivilisation vorhanden sind. Offenbar wird selbst der Verzehr von glyphosathaltigen Nahrungsmitteln mittlerweile zum Problem, denn Kläranlagenausläufe, die vor einigen Jahren noch ein Garant für gute Fangerfolge waren, sind vielerorts mittlerweile Zonen, die von den Fischen gemieden werden.

Und an diesem verheerenden Zustand sind auch nahezu sämtliche Angler mitbeteiligt. Nämlich alle die, die sich nicht mit ökologich verträglichen hergestellten Lebensmitteln versorgen. Mit dem ausgestreckten Zeigefinger auf die Landwirte zeigen ist trotzdem nicht in Ordnung. Die Landwirte produzieren nur das, was nachgefragt wird, ein wenig eigenverantwortliches Handeln schadet daher nicht. 

Das wirklich Schlimme an der ganzen Situation ist allerdings, dass die wenigsten Angler die Zusammenhänge der Lebenskreisläufe auch nur annähernd verstanden haben. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. August 2019)

woher soll angler das auch wissen ?

selbst hier bekommt man keine wissenschaftlich untermauerten fakten !
zumindest nicht ,wenn keine allgemeine schlagzeile dahinter steckt oder vom werbetreibenden lanciert wird .

sobald kritische berichte auftauchen ,bei denen etwas intellekt gefordet wird oder einen minimal horizont der über bildzeitung hinaus geht , reitet man die schützer schiene

deutsche angler/in will einfach nur foto!
ob mit 10 cm barsch oder 3 m wels, ist egal.
hauptsache 5 min  fame !

früher war angeln naturerlebnis und  gentlemens sport -heute medienwirksames micro event !


----------



## Mike- (27. August 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Bodensee liegt seit ca. 15 Jahren mehr oder weniger stabil bei ungefähr 200% des natürlichen Phosphateintrags, was in dem Zeitraum 6-8 mg pro Kubikmeter entspricht. Übrigens genau entgegen dem Fischertrag seit 2009 leicht angestiegen.




Woher hast du die Infos? Wenn dem so wäre hätten die Fischer keine Probleme, der Barschbestand geht auch zurück. Ich habe erst vor ein paar Wochen eine riesige Tabelle angeschaut (über 100 Seiten), 2015 oder 2016 hat man das letzte mal den Fischbestand gezählt und alles notiert (im Ober wie auch im Untersee an unzähligen Stellen).


Edit: Okay so was habe ich auch schon gelesen & das sich die Sprungschicht im Herbst und Frühjahr nicht mehr richtig vermischt, der Sauerstoffgehalt wird auch im tiefen Wasser immer niedriger. Ich suche schon die ganze Zeit aus welchen Artikeln ich das herhabe, aber ich finde ihn nicht.
Kürzlich habe ich einen riesigen Artikel gefunden, samt allen Fischzählungen und den dazugehörigen Tabellen, die letzte war 2015 oder 2016, der Barschbestand geht auch zurück.


----------



## Mike- (27. August 2019)

Hier ist der besagte Artikel. Man findet einiges zum Bodensee Sauerstoffgehalt, Phospatgehalt, Fischbestand usw,... Die letzte Messung war laut dem Papier 2014, nicht wie ich oben sagte 2015-2016. Hier findet man auch die Tabellen zur Fischzählung und eine Bodenseekarte, an welchen Stellen die Fische gezählt wurden. Ich habe bisher nur einen Teil der Tabellen zum Fischbestand und ihrer Zählung angeschaut. Was man öfters liest das sich die Seeforelle wieder ausbreitet, auch in kleinsten Bächen sieht man sie zur Laichzeit hoch wandern. Ich höre jetzt auf, zu viel OT, hier gehts ja um die Ostsee. http://www.ibkf.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/ProjetLac_Bodensee_2014_fin_web.pdf


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2019)

wenn die tendenzen richtung samoniden gehen ist doch alles gut !
es kann doch bei der bestandspflege von autochthonen nicht darum gehen , was am meisten geld bringt !
genau das ist ja der zankkapfel zwischen erhalten , bewahren ,schützen und marktwirtschaft


----------



## torstenhtr (27. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Edit: Zum Gülleeintrag um die Ostsee herum, wieso haben wir das Problem in Ba-Wü nicht? Das wurde doch streng geregelt oder hat man das nur um den Bodensee herum reglementiert das Bauern Ihre Gülle nicht mehr in Wassernähe ausfahren dürfen? Die müssen glaub XY Meter von Bächen und Flüssen weg bleiben und dürfen auch nicht mehr willenlos alles abkippen.



Natürlich wurden die Düngerichtlinien verschärft, das ist ja ein Grund, neben verbesserten Kläranlagen, warum sich die Nährstoffeinträge in den meisten Oberflächengewässern reduziert haben. Der Bodensee ist sicher ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Nur ist eine solche "Verbesserung" nicht zwangsläufig immer im Sinn von Fischern/Anglern. Ich denke dahin geht der Trend, klare aber nährstoffärmere Gewässer, z.T. anglerisch unattraktiver (weil sich der Kormoran die Restbestände holt).

@sven
Glyphosat: hat weniger mit dem Pressebericht des WWF zu tun, ein schwieriges Thema, selbst in der Wissenschaft hoch umstritten. Die Aussage über Algen habe ich geprüft [1]:

"Bei den Gewässerorganismen sind im Hinblick auf den Wirkstoff die Algen die empfindlichste
Gruppe (Skeletonema costatum 7 d, stat, *EC 50 0,64 mg/l*). Fische und Daphnien reagieren weniger
empfindlich mit NOEC-Werten von 25,7 bis 30 mg/l. Der Metabolit AMPA zeigt eine weit geringere
Toxizität für Wasserorganismen."

D.h. eine Wirksamkeit auf Algen ist definitiv gegeben, nur was nicht zusammenpasst ist die Konzentration - beispw. listet [2] 2,5 Mikrogramm/Liter - das wäre weit ab einer signifikanten Wirkung auf Algen. Kannst du eine  peer-reviewte Studie angeben, die deine Ausführungen bestätigt?

--

[1] Zulassungsbericht Glyphosat, https://www.bvl.bund.de/SharedDocs/...e/006149-00-01.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
[2] Bericht zur chemischen Situation der Fließgewässerund Seen in Schleswig-Holstein, https://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/nuis/wafis/fliess/chem_Situation.pdf


----------

